# Homemade Balkan Sorbanie Original Mixture?



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

I've decided that, purely out curiosity, I would try to take several readily available blending tobaccos and see as to whether or not I could myself concoct a reasonable replacement for the sorely missed Balkan Sobranie Original Mixture. There is a recipe someone gave on TobaccoReviews.com for a homemade Sobranie mixture which consists of the following components:

Wellauer's Syrian Latakia
McCrannie's Red Ribbon
Sam Gawith Full Virginia Flake
McClelland Oriental Blending Tobacco
Bulk Yenidje
Unflavored bulk black cavendish.

According to the recipe, Yenidje, Virginias and orientals were blended in equal proportions with a smidgit of the unflavored black cavendish added last. Syrian latakia was sprinkled in to taste.

Now, because Wellauer's Syrian Latakia is not a tobacco I now how to get, I'm thinking about simply using McClelland's blending (Cyprian) latakia. Here arises my first question: will using a Cyrprian latakia in lieu of a Syrian latakia severely depress the taste of the overall blend?

Second, I don't see the point in getting two different Virginia flakes. Additionally, Red Ribbon is not widely available. Do you guys think that Gawith's Full Virginia Flake is thus the best place to go to secure the Virginia base for this homemade Sobranie?

Concerning Yenidje, I have a feeling that, when this recipe was created, the Grand Oriental's line from McClelland was not yet created. Consequently, I plan on using McClelland Yenidje Supreme as the Yenidje component for this blend. Comments?

Concerning the cavendish, did original Sobranie have cavendish???

Does anyone here have any recipe recommendations for blending a homemade Sobranie? Who knows, we must just get lucky here blending a 'CS Balkan'.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

lots of companies that tin tobacco have tried this. balkan saseni , c&d engine 99 might want to grab a tin and add to it ?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I would not use Cyprian Latakia, the taste is completely different than Syrian Latakia. McClelland's, Rose of Latakia, is readily available and it is straight, pure Syrian Latakia.

I have also heard of a mixture that is said to be close to Balkan Sobranie, in taste. I have never tried it, so I cannot comment about it. It's a very simple mixture, using one pouch of Balkan Sasieni (50g), adding 10g of Yenidje and 10g of Syrian Latakia. Mix thoroughly, and then let rest for a week or two. I've been told by several people that the results is very similar to the Original Balkan Sobranie. 

If anyone tries this, I'd be very interested in hearing what you think of the results! I do not have all the needed tobaccos, and I do not plan on buying any more tobacco, for a good long time. If I did have them, I would have tried it right away. 

Johnny


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I would not use Cyprian Latakia, the taste is completely different than Syrian Latakia. McClelland's, Rose of Latakia, is readily available and it is straight, pure Syrian Latakia.
> 
> I have also heard of a mixture that is said to be close to Balkan Sobranie, in taste. I have never tried it, so I cannot comment about it. It's a very simple mixture, using one pouch of Balkan Sasieni (50g), adding 10g of Yenidje and 10g of Syrian Latakia. Mix thoroughly, and then let rest for a week or two. I've been told by several people that the results is very similar to the Original Balkan Sobranie.
> 
> ...


I'll do this tomorrow. After letting it rest in a baggie for a week or so, I'll compare it head-to-head with the Sobranie that I have available. I'm also wondering what Nightcap might taste like with a Yenidje infusion?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I came across your website and noticed someone is trying the recipe I put up on tobaccoreviews.com for the homemade Sobrane.

I ordered my 5 100gr Tins of the syrian latakia from a tobacconist in Switzerland. If you google the tobacco he should come up. It is very good quality. As for trying to alter the recipe, if you alter it in any way it may very well yield different and less desirable results than the recipe I discovered. If you know your tobaccos though you may discover something that works even better in which case i ask that you share the results with me at [email protected]

Thanks to all and happy smoking


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

sounds7 said:


> I came across your website and noticed someone is trying the recipe I put up on tobaccoreviews.com for the homemade Sobrane.
> 
> I ordered my 5 100gr Tins of the syrian latakia from a tobacconist in Switzerland. If you google the tobacco he should come up. It is very good quality. *As for trying to alter the recipe, if you alter it in any way it may very well yield different and less desirable results* than the recipe I discovered. If you know your tobaccos though you may discover something that works even better in which case i ask that you share the results with me at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks to all and happy smoking


That's exactly what I thought when this thread first went around. To anyone who takes the time to read the thread McClelland Rose of Latakia isn't straight Syrian, its a VA/syrian blend. If you want straight syrian McConnells Pure Latakia is the only one I know of. Would the McConnells be compatible in your recipe Sounds? Also I read that C&D Odessa was a BS clone. Do you have an opinion on that? Thanks


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> That's exactly what I thought when this thread first went around. To anyone who takes the time to read the thread McClelland Rose of Latakia isn't straight Syrian, its a VA/syrian blend. If you want straight syrian McConnells Pure Latakia is the only one I know of. Would the McConnells be compatible in your recipe Sounds? Also I read that C&D Odessa was a BS clone. Do you have an opinion on that? Thanks


To be quite honest this recipe came about two years ago before there were other Syrian Latakia products like the McConells available. I purchased a rather large quantity of the Syrian from Switzerland and havent really needed to explore the recent additions like the McConnells. So I must first try it before I can give an honest comparison.

One rule I made when formulating this recipe is that I would use the finest tobaccos available as this is exactly what made the Balkan Sobrane so great. Spare no expense if you want a fine smoke.

For now please describe as best you can the McConnells pure Latakia, how is the aroma when you first open the can? Describe the taste if you smoke it pure. Thanks

PS I have C&D Odessa and its not even close. In fact I stopped trying these blends that boasted their similarities because they don't have one bit of Syrian leaf in it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I figured the Odessa was probably a long shot from the mark. I was thinking it has perique in it too although I won't swear to it. I haven't smoked any of the McConnells but if you'd like a sample I can send it your way. I can't even remember if the tin was opened or not and to be honest about it, I have so little experience with syrian I wouldn't be able to tell good from bad.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I figured the Odessa was probably a long shot from the mark. I was thinking it has perique in it too although I won't swear to it. I haven't smoked any of the McConnells but if you'd like a sample I can send it your way. I can't even remember if the tin was opened or not and to be honest about it, I have so little experience with syrian I wouldn't be able to tell good from bad.


Thats O.K. I just ordered a Tin from "cup o Joes". If its close it is certainly more attainable than the swiss brand I purchased.


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

rose of latakia is not pure syrian latakia. I have some and its not even cloe to pure latakia



JohnnyFlake said:


> I would not use Cyprian Latakia, the taste is completely different than Syrian Latakia. McClelland's, Rose of Latakia, is readily available and it is straight, pure Syrian Latakia.
> 
> I have also heard of a mixture that is said to be close to Balkan Sobranie, in taste. I have never tried it, so I cannot comment about it. It's a very simple mixture, using one pouch of Balkan Sasieni (50g), adding 10g of Yenidje and 10g of Syrian Latakia. Mix thoroughly, and then let rest for a week or two. I've been told by several people that the results is very similar to the Original Balkan Sobranie.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I am going to try this recipe out. I already have tins of the Full Virgina flake, Oriental and Red Ribbon. I just ordered the Mcconnel Syrian, Pipeworks Black Cavendish and Yenidje. I am going to be mixing up quite a bit as I do not smoke the red ribbon or FVF that much anymore. Let me know if you guys want a sample of the stuff i blend up. 

I am going to experiment with some of the mixture and press it in to a cake.. see what it dose for it under preasure and time. 

Did the bs original mixture contain deer tungue? i read that somewhere I think....


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

marcovgv said:


> Well I am going to try this recipe out. I already have tins of the Full Virgina flake, Oriental and Red Ribbon. I just ordered the Mcconnel Syrian, Pipeworks Black Cavendish and Yenidje. I am going to be mixing up quite a bit as I do not smoke the red ribbon or FVF that much anymore. Let me know if you guys want a sample of the stuff i blend up.
> 
> I am going to experiment with some of the mixture and press it in to a cake.. see what it dose for it under preasure and time.
> 
> Did the bs original mixture contain deer tungue? i read that somewhere I think....


I have not read anywhere that it used deer tongue but that does not mean it didn't. if you use it though use it in moderation as Deer Tongue gives it a slightly tart taste You dont want it to overpower the mixture.
By the way I enjoy this blend the most in my Dunhill shell straight billiard that has been dedicated strickly to Sobranie and like Balkans. I really do think the pipe makes a difference just like sipping fine wine from a certain glass gives the flavor more character.

By the way put me down for a pressed sample of yours when your done


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I might be down for a sample trade on that too Marco


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I love it when everyone gets out their Mad Scientist tobacco blending kit and starts up. I hope this thread stays up to date! I'm ordering some blending stock even as I type this reply!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

I totally want to try too! Is the only place to order Red Ribbon from McCrannie's? I would like to order all my baccy in one place.

At any rate, I would be down for trading for a sample when its done. 

-Tyler


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah mccranies is the only place I know of. 

its great stuff even by itself.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Just to update I got in the McConnells Pure Latakia from Cupojoes.com and it is suitable for this recipe. Very little difference between the MCConnells and the Wellauer's Syrian Latakia. You may safely substitute it in the recipe but I would not substitute the Mccranies Red ribbon. That is the best red virginia I have tasted and it works so well in this recipe!


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

I am still waiting for the latakia tin to arrive


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

anybody have a measurement as to the amount of latakia to add. I dont have a reference to go off of.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

marcovgv said:


> anybody have a measurement as to the amount of latakia to add. I dont have a reference to go off of.


I filled it in by taste actually. I didn't get an actual measurement of how much I used. I concentrated on flavor and compared it to the flavor Balkan Sobrane I had on hand. The key is to find the right interplay between the Virginias and the Latakia. Beware though if you like the Syrian Latakia as much as I do you might use too much and that would make it more of an English than a Balkan. Not that an English with these ingredients would taste bad.:hat:

Here is my original post at tobaccoreviews.com


> Balkan Sobranie is an all time favorite that, once it had departed,set me off on a frantic quest to find a replacement. Sasieni, Macedonia Mixture, Odesa, and on and on. I tried the over priced ebay offerings of Vintage Sobranie mixtures and was delighted but it was aged so much that it dried out (So it wasnt as good as my first experiences with this great tobbaco mixture.
> Here is what my journey eventually brought me to. I bended my own Balkan Sobrane Original Mixture with these 6 top of the line tobaccos:
> 
> Wellauers- Latakia .Which is true Syrian Latakia (The real thing)I had five tins sent from Tabac Rhein in Switzerland. Costly but nothing like buying Tins of Sobranie off ebay.
> ...


Notice I said very similar and not exact. Infact more similar than any blender who has touted his tobacco as being like Sobranie, However I want to fine tune this recipe and I am hoping you experienced Sobranie smokers can help me do just that. No one is trying to make money off this, At least I am not. I just want my favorite smoke back as close as possible. The Deer Tongue idea has me curious.

But to give you a general idea how I blended in the Latakia I would say start with the same amount of Latakia as you use virginias and then if it is too week amp it up until it seems right in flavor. If anyone gets the exact measurement down please send it to me.

Also I would like Dear Tongue but it doesnt grow in the swampy soil I have here. Is it possible to trade for some? Let me know.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Watching...


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Also to add to my last post. I do believe the final Latakia content that I came up with was somewhere around 40% of the mixture.
Approximately : 1.5 part of Yenidje, 1.5 part of Oriental, 1.5 part of red ribbon, 1.5 part of Full virginia, just a very small amount of Black unflavored Cavendish,and between 3 and 4 parts Syrian Latakia. You may like less Latakia though so I would start on the short end and adjust up. Please keep in touch with me over your results. thanks


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, my trusty blend calculator makes that 35% Latakia, 15% Ribbon, FVF, Yenidje, Orientals, and 5% Black Cav. For my 2 ounce experimental batch that was .7, .3, .3, .3, .3, and .1 ounces, same order. 

It is in the jar and will give it a full 30 days.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

One thing I am planning to do on my next batch after I smoke through what I've already made is to alter the proportions of the Virginias. Not that there will be less or more Virginia in the mix as a whole but more red Ribbon and less FVF. The reason being that although I prefered the equal amounts of the virginias when smoking it fresh made , after trying the tobacco from the jar I cellared for two years I have found the mixture to be a bit stronger virginia wise than with Balkan Sobranie. I did adjust it to get it back where I wanted it though. Red Ribbon is a bit more subtle over time than FVF. How much to vary this I do not know but with time maybe I will learn it.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Just FYI

I have read another smoker's opinion on the internet about the Syrian Latakia and the comparisons of Mcconnels Latakia and Wellaurs Syrian Latakia. This smoker has smoked both and claims the Wellaurs Syrian Latakia is a superior smoke to the McConnells. You will find mention of both in this thread which is a thread on the departed Syrian G.L. Pease blends:
pipes.org discussions: Equivalents--GL Pease Mephisto & Bohemian Scandal

The person named Hubert Cumberdale stated the following in one of his posts: "...i have not come across of a commercially available blend containing Syrian latakia sold today(of the dozen or so i've tried) that has the blatant Syrian qualities of the two blends you mention. One of my last remaining tobaccos is wellauer's Syrian latakia, which you could try to use to create your own blend with. McConnell's Syrian latakia is Syrian, although it's very, very far from -good- Syrian. Post disclaimer: Take all of this with a grain of salt, to each his own, smoke what you like, like what you smoke, yadda yadda. "

I personally have not smoked the Mcconnells I purchased but have looked over the tobacco and smelled it and compared it to Wellaurs in every other sense (other than taste). To me it doesnt seem very different from the Wellaurs. However I came accross the "Pease Syrian thread" this evening so I wanted to add it to our discussion. Because the opinion may have merit and is something to think about.

I purchased Wellaurs Syrian Latakia from !cigar store geneva - maison du cigare - cohiba cigar ...
They are excellent folks to deal with. The Dollar isnt all that great against the Euro at the moment so there have been better times to buy and you will pay overseas shipping. Even so if you decide to go for the Wellaurs order a few tins to make it more worth your while. Just my opinion.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am following up on the Syrian Latakia I felt compelled to taste it as I had made an earlier statement about the tobacco without actually having tasted the Mcconells Pure Latakia. I stand by that earlier statement now that I have tasted. Are there differences between the two Syrian Latakias in Question? Yes the Wellaurs is superior in cut and is more intense in flavor and aroma however the margin is not so great that you could not compensate by adding more Latakia to the Sobranie mixture. You could also try to improve the cut if that is important to you but to me it will not change the flavor or make this Mixture more like Sobranie.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

marcovgv said:


> Well I am going to try this recipe out. I already have tins of the Full Virgina flake, Oriental and Red Ribbon. I just ordered the Mcconnel Syrian, Pipeworks Black Cavendish and Yenidje. I am going to be mixing up quite a bit as I do not smoke the red ribbon or FVF that much anymore. Let me know if you guys want a sample of the stuff i blend up.
> 
> I am going to experiment with some of the mixture and press it in to a cake.. see what it dose for it under preasure and time.
> 
> Did the bs original mixture contain deer tungue? i read that somewhere I think....


Marcovgv what manner/ instruments do you use when pressing tobacco in to a cake? This part of you statement interests me as much as the deer tongue.
Thanks in advance for you assistance.


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

i made a square 5 sided box out of wood small like 4x4. I left one side open. and made another pieve of wood that is about 3.75x3.75 .. so it fits into the box. I then put it in a large C Clamp and crank it down for 7 days. I place the c clamp and box in a large ziplock so the moisture loss is minimal and thats it. 

Make sure you use a good wood like spanish cedar. I had some left over from a humidor I built and it works perfect. I guess plywood might work but they use glues to keep it toghethere so some of that might affect the taste.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

marcovgv said:


> i made a square 5 sided box out of wood small like 4x4. I left one side open. and made another pieve of wood that is about 3.75x3.75 .. so it fits into the box. I then put it in a large C Clamp and crank it down for 7 days. I place the c clamp and box in a large ziplock so the moisture loss is minimal and thats it.
> 
> Make sure you use a good wood like spanish cedar. I had some left over from a humidor I built and it works perfect. I guess plywood might work but they use glues to keep it toghethere so some of that might affect the taste.


Wow! I think thats a great way to do it. I would love to see pictures of that press.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have tried pressing tobacco before but my method is somewhat crude. I wrap the tobacco in wax paper and clamp it with a c_clamp between two boards. The only thing keeping the flavor from escaping is the wax paper. In your method you contain your process in an air tight seal thus preserving flavor. Now if I were only talented enough with wood to make one of these devices.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Yikes! I just checked the price for that wellaurs and the tin price isn't terrible (about $11 usd) but the shipping could be cost prohibitive (1 unit was said to be something close to $80, but surely there is a cheaper way?). Maybe we should organize a group buy? I personally would have a blast mixing up and cellaring something like this, even if I have no idea what the original balkan sobranie was like.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

uvacom said:


> Yikes! I just checked the price for that wellaurs and the tin price isn't terrible (about $11 usd) but the shipping could be cost prohibitive (1 unit was said to be something close to $80, but surely there is a cheaper way?). Maybe we should organize a group buy? I personally would have a blast mixing up and cellaring something like this, even if I have no idea what the original balkan sobranie was like.


See the post from Sounds:



sounds7 said:


> Just to update I got in the McConnells Pure Latakia from Cupojoes.com and it is suitable for this recipe. Very little difference between the MCConnells and the Wellauer's Syrian Latakia. You may safely substitute it in the recipe but I would not substitute the Mccranies Red ribbon. That is the best red virginia I have tasted and it works so well in this recipe!


No need to buy the Wellauer's, just get a tin of Robert McConnells Pure Latakia.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, sounds7 likes it, the other guy doesn't. sounds7 even concedes that the other one is better. There's not one right answer but to my way of thinking, to go to the trouble of mixing up something like this, if it were a large batch I'd want to use the best stuff I could get (within reason). For a small batch the mcconnells probably makes a lot more sense. 

Actually I'm not opposed to the thought of coordinating a big group buy and mixing it up myself, but I'd have to do it after the end of the semester. My only other reservation is whether or not people would be interested in it considering I'm still sort of a tobak neophite (albeit one who can follow exact directions).


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

uvacom said:


> Yikes! I just checked the price for that wellaurs and the tin price isn't terrible (about $11 usd) but the shipping could be cost prohibitive (1 unit was said to be something close to $80, but surely there is a cheaper way?). Maybe we should organize a group buy? I personally would have a blast mixing up and cellaring something like this, even if I have no idea what the original balkan sobranie was like.


80 dollars? Are you serious? thats insane. The most I have heard for shipping from europe is the upper $30's for a tin of tobacco. If this is the case forget the Wellaurs and go with what you can afford. Thats ridiculous!

My wife is flying to Paris this week. I told her to be on the lookout for that as well as the usual suspects. If you have a trip planed to Europe I think you can only bring so much back with you but still, 80 dollars? I still cant believe it. Amazing.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Just read a second reference to Deer Tongue over on tobaccoreviews.com



> Leiconnsel	01/04/2009 Medium to Strong None detected Medium to Full Strong
> The original Balkan Sobranie is the holy grail of pipe tobacco, and when even its subsequent, inferior versions garner four stars from virtually every reviewer in these pages, it deserves more than a few words from an old codger who's never found an acceptable substitute. Between 1965 and 1970 I smoked pound after pound of the real Balkan Sobranie Smoking Mixture. I say "real" because that was the last of it. From the company's (the name and the recipe's) sale and in sale after sale after that the blend has been cheapened and diminished, with production moving to Jamaica ("Made in the U.K.") and elsewhere. By the mid 1970's, as inventories of the real stuff had disappeared, the changes became obvious.
> First, a bit of history learned from Joe Zieve, the founder of Smokers' Haven in Columbus, Ohio, where I went to Ohio State and, with a friend from Kent State, studied more with Joe than at school. Balkan Sobranie literally was Our Best Blend at that time. During the Second World War Joe was stationed in England, where he visited Balkan Sobranie and made a deal with them to sell Balkan canned by them in London and labelled as Best, exclusively. This was an open secret at the store by the '60s, and many's the two, four or eight ounce can of Our Best Blend we opened and found inside the Balkan Sobranie rice paper or card stock insert. Joe made a similar agreement with GBD, and became the largest distributor of that pipe in the world. I don't know if he wholesaled GBD to other dealers in the U.S., but certainly he bought his stock directly, and at all times had just about every grade of every shape they made on hand and available in the periodic brochures he sent to those on his huge mailing list. Joe worked closely with GBD on developing new shapes, e.g., #263 extra long Canadian, the "glass-blasted" Militaire, and his masterpiece, the original, Collector-sized Cognac (#9621), made exclusively of Greek briar (as were Charatans). He considered the Cognac the perfect shape, growing thicker as the smoke proceeded, keeping the pipe cool. It's a great mouth pipe, hand pipe, and sitter. Joe had some sort of preferred agreement with Charatan, I believe, and also sold lots of Dunhills. Those were the three pipes he believed in, BBB, Petersen, Comoy, Sasieni and even Barling having already begun to slide. At that time one never saw a fill in a GBD. . . until their sale in the '70s. Then it was no fills in Virgins, and then it was fills in them, too. (By the way, the letters die-stamped on GBDs indicated which subcontracted carver had done the pipe after initial curing. Joe maintained that the curing after carving was determined by grade, Virgins, and later Pedigrees and Uniques, getting, of course, the longest cure.)
> 
> ...


I ordered Deer Tongue and will experiment sparingly

my source for Deer Tongue FYI is
https://herbsofmexico.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1360
this weed imparts a vanilla like quality which would be very much in the back ground in the mixture. If it improves it towards the "Sobranie" taste. i will let you know. 
Marcovgv is doing the same I suspect. One concern though, Is that it was banned as a food additive some time ago but tobacco used it in spite of this. What are the real risks in smoking Deer Tongue?
http://www.jstor.org/pss/4253308
Coumarin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As far as this recipe adventure goes i am alarmed by the old fellows remarks in this review that the Sobranie was always changing. I too have experienced differences between several tins and pouches that I have tried which I attributed to aging and other factors. however if it is true the formula was always in a state of flux then I am trying to hit a moving target and can only hope to get in the range. If thats the case I am already there.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

marcovgv

I put deer tongue in but how long does it need to be in before it mellows into the mixture? At the moment if I smoke it it is very noticeable when I hit the Deer tongue. Somewhat bitter. Does it soften up and lose the bitter taste?


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

How much of each ingredient did you add, and how much deer tounge did you add? 

I personally have added a very light amount waited a week and adjusted if necessary. the deer tongue is a natural vanilla additive that I have used lightly to to give the slightest note of vanilla in tobacco blends. I have had the best results by rubbing or grinding it out a bit finer than purchased and tossed in so it spreads evenly and lightly with the other tobaccos. The finer you "grind/rub it out" the smaller the ammount you will burn or encounter throughout the smoke. This causes you to run into the deer tounge in a more even well displaced fashion as opposed to hitting a large piece and getting an overwhelming ammount in a puff. thats my 2 cents


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

marcovgv said:


> How much of each ingredient did you add, and how much deer tounge did you add?
> 
> I personally have added a very light amount waited a week and adjusted if necessary. the deer tongue is a natural vanilla additive that I have used lightly to to give the slightest note of vanilla in tobacco blends. I have had the best results by rubbing or grinding it out a bit finer than purchased and tossed in so it spreads evenly and lightly with the other tobaccos. The finer you "grind/rub it out" the smaller the ammount you will burn or encounter throughout the smoke. This causes you to run into the deer tounge in a more even well displaced fashion as opposed to hitting a large piece and getting an overwhelming ammount in a puff. thats my 2 cents


Probably added about a teaspoon per 6oz of Mixture is that too much? I will extract the flakes and break them up more and see if that helps.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

update: I was able to get most of the flakes out

Do you crumble the dry DT up or do you hydrate it?
I Hydrated and cut into flakes that are small but you can still spot them against the dark flakes of tobacco. Let me know because I really don't have experience with Deer Tongue.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Since there is still a bit of smaller flakes of deer tongue within I am considering a stoving process to marry the blend a bit. 200 degrees in the oven for a half an hour or so. Any suggestions before I try this?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Since there is still a bit of smaller flakes of deer tongue within I am considering a stoving process to marry the blend a bit. 200 degrees in the oven for a half an hour or so. Any suggestions before I try this?


This will likely be my last update of this thread as I have stumbled upon the process that this blend needed to make it taste like the Balkan Sobranie. If you have been following this thread you know that I added deer tongue to the mixture but the flavors had not really melded together so I decided to stove the mixture. I got the crock pot ( same one we use to cook pot roast) and I moistened the tobacco and put it in and took the crock pot outside. I put it on high a closed the lid but when moisture would form on the glass I lifted the lid and then stired the tobacco and closed the lid. The process took about 35-40 minutes but the results were fantastic. The smoky latakia is more present and there is a roundness that wasn't there before. I am satisfied with what I just smoked and officially am calling it quits. I see no need to improve it more. If you stumble onto anything I will listen for sure but I see no need to go on. This is what I was looking for when I set out to copy the Balkan Sobranie. Thanks to all who have given input in this thread and I hope your enjoyment of this blend is as great as mine has been.:thumb:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

How about posting your definitive recipe and procedures here at the end in a one comment? Thanks.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> How about posting your definitive recipe and procedures here at the end in a one comment? Thanks.


Wellauer's Syrian Latakia (or Mcconnells full syrian Latakia ) 35%
McCrannie's Red Ribbon 15%
Sam Gawith Full Virginia Flake !5%
McClelland Oriental Blending Tobacco 15%
Pipeworks and Wilke Bulk Yenidje 15%
Pipeworks and Wilke bulk black cavendish.5%

optional- sprinkle very modest amount of Deer tongue- treat it like salt on food. You don't want to over salt

Mix ingredients into a crock pot and lightly mosten the tobacco with distilled water. put setting on high and close the lid. stir every 5 minutes or so for up to 40 minutes. let cool and place in an air tight container for aging. 2-3 months of aging will be enough.


----------



## FrJacob (Jun 4, 2008)

I've just tried the simpler of the two homemade Sobranie mixtures (50g Sasieni/10gSyrian/10gYenidje). I used McConnell's blending Syrian and McClelland's Yenidje (what else is closer? - anybody?). Somebody on Tobacco Reviews said Gawith Hoggarth's Syrian Latakia is better than McClelland's but I can't find it anywhere.

The result is at least better than the BS Original of the final years (sometimes available in Italy, sometimes in South Africa), but that was true even of Sasieni alone. Fact is, it is closer to 759 than anything else I've tried. I forget the list but Gawith, Hoggarth's Balkan Mixture, Stokkebye's Balkan Mixture, Compton's Balkan, Compton's Macedonian are all on the list, and they are all pretty great, but substantially different.

This homemade mix is thoroughly reminiscent, and I'll bet we're not going to get any closer than that. I haven't tried doing the more complex mixture yet.

Great thread!

Fr. J


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Frjacob

It is good to know from another Sobranie enthusiast.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Well, my trusty blend calculator makes that 35% Latakia, 15% Ribbon, FVF, Yenidje, Orientals, and 5% Black Cav. For my 2 ounce experimental batch that was .7, .3, .3, .3, .3, and .1 ounces, same order.
> 
> It is in the jar and will give it a full 30 days.


Surveeeeeeeyyyyy SAYS?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Surveeeeeeeyyyyy SAYS?


Survey says very well worth the effort, $$$ and time.

Wow!

Is it just like the original Sobranie Limited ??

Hard to say, as that blend degraded over time and became lesser with each version. It is very, very tasty, it is worth all the acquisition work, and it is good enough to say that today, I put up 5 newly blended pounds of it, or at least blended it and it is now "cooking" in the crock pot ...... The key, I think, is the "sprinkle," as in adding salt to a meal, of the DT to to the mixture. I used the following components:

McConnell's Latakia @ 35% by weight
McCrannie's Red Ribbon (the latest) @ 15%
SG's FVF (fully rubbed out BEFORE cooking) @ 15%
McClelland Oriental Blending Tobacco @ 15%
P&W Yenidje @ 15%
P&W Black Cavendish @ 5% (the original post seems to say .5% but it is a number issue and needs to be 5% to make 100%)

I did as instructed back in the start of April of 09 and then put it away in a Mason jar, a total of one pound. Of course, I then promptly forgot about it until FrJacon posted and then I went digging. So figure it got 10 months aging ..... Since reminded, I've been through about 20-25 bowls ..... The exact "formula" I used to make a pound was:

Latakia = 5.60 oz
Red Ribbon = 2.40 oz
FVF = 2.40 oz
Oriental = 2.40 oz
Yenidje = 2.40 oz
Black Cav = 0.80 oz
Deer Tongue = 3/4 teaspoon measured and sprinkled over the above

Blended, spritzed with 5 sprays of distilled water, then "stoved" in a crock pot for one hour, stirring every 10 minutes ........ Cooled and then jarred away. .....

I won't let this new batch go as long since I'm doing several pints and then quarts.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Never had the original BS, so I really have no point of reference, but now I am very curious... Crock Pot on high? Mine has two settings...


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I did HIGH and mine too has both LOW and HIGH. That seemed right, especially since you open it so often to stir. The smell as made the house something like I always dreamed an old, exclusive men's club would smell.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Great to hear you like it plexiprs.

This thread was the first I posted in on this forum as it was originally my purpose for coming here to develop this blend as well as get feedback from other smokers on the quality and how close others thought it was to the original. I feel I have accomplished both now. plexiprs testimony is one I have waited long to hear. One thing I learned quickly after coming to this website is there are some great guys on here that know their stuff with pipes and tobacco this is certainly the best forum on the web for pipe smoking and It makes me feel good to have made some contribution. Cheers!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm going to have a go at it, I think.


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there some sort of HoF for threads like these?
Is there a long version video documentary archived somewhere, lol?
Thank-you, sounds7, plexiprs, etc..


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great read, interesting stuff. Very tempted.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Question: What Virginia tobacco which is available most resembles FVF? I use FVF in my sobranie recipe. When i started making this stuff it was the Yenidje and Syrian latakia that were scarce. Now FVF is hard to come by. I guess I can always send off to Europe for FVF but that doesn't help keep cost down. :mmph: Help me out of my frustration please.


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

:bump:

Since sounds didn't get an answer, and since I have to give my compliments to all who participated, I felt right in bumping this.

The patience you all had with fine-tuning this mixture, going so far as to slow-cook it is amazing. Sorbanie must have been a fine blend indeed. I've bookmarked this thread so I can remember to try the recipe when I have the funds and tools available. 

Thanks for the effort all!


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

GreatBonsai said:


> :bump:
> 
> Since sounds didn't get an answer, and since I have to give my compliments to all who participated, I felt right in bumping this.
> 
> ...


Yaaaaay. a bump!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bill Murray said:


> Yaaaaay. a bump!


Hey maybe I will get my answer now. Although I did recently find a few tins of FVF.

Does *marcovgv* still come around? He was the one that added the deer tongue idea (Which was a good one) I am curious how his "pressed" version came out.

On a funny side note, all the time I spent reading this thread and I just now for the first time realized that American Psycho-Analyst had spelled Sobranie wrong in the thread title. funny what the mind does sometimes, or in my case doesn't do sometimes.


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

Dear Madames-Sirs,

It is now holiday time and for the first time I am actually looking forward to them!

This thread has stuck in the back of my mind for months now and I was wondering if, in the spirit of the holidays anyone has any of their fine-cooked mix of Sounds7 Sobraine for sale?
I am currently enjoying "Royal Blend" from L.J. Perettis but have developed a growing curiosity over this very special mixture by Sounds7.
Would anyone have a vein of their blend to spare for a person that would love to share my response to friends and perhaps start a word-of-mouth trend?

In gratitude,

Jay (aka Bill)


----------



## NeroG (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello,

I'm sorry if bumping this two year old thread is rude but I'm wondering if anyone has smoked this homebrew mixture and compared it to the recent reincarnation of Balkan Sobranie. The supply of it at current seems to be a bit inconsistent as every online pipe shop is sold out at the moment so having a somewhat accurate recipe for when supplies are low doesn't sound like a bad idea to me. 


-Thanks,
NeroG


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Subscribed.

I'm going to have to see what, if any, of the listed tobaccos are still available to give this a go.


----------

